# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > آموزش: آموزش اکشن اسکریت 2

## magnetbox.ir

سلام :

در این تاپیک آموزش اکشن اسکریت 2 رو به صورت گام به گام قرار می دم

لطفا سئوالات در این تاپیک پرسیده نشود

www.magnetbox.ir

----------


## magnetbox.ir

آموزش اول :

آشنایی با سه سیمبل فلش :

شما در فلش با سه سیمبل از نوع :

1- movieClip: یک سیمبل کانتینر هست که اکشن قبول می کنه .

2- Button: یک سیمبل دکمه هست که اکشن قبول می کنه و به 4 قسمت تقسیم میشه

3-graphic: یک سیمبل گرافیکی ساده هست که اکشن قبول نمی کنه و به ماسک تایم لاین هم معروفه

کار می کنید .

----------


## magnetbox.ir

شما هنگامی که زبان اکشن اسکریپت 2 رو انتخاب می کنید کجاها می تونید کد بنویسید ؟

1-timeline

2- داخل MovieClip و هم روی آن

3- داخل کلاس

4- روی فایل جداگانه و اضافه کردن آن به یک کلاس یا تایم لاین

5- روی دکمه ها

----------


## magnetbox.ir

آموزش ایونت های موس :

on(press): یعنی موس روی شی کلیک بکنه

on(release): یعنی موس بعد از کلیک روی شی رها بشه

on(releaseOutside): یعنی موس بعد از کلیک روی موس به بیرون از محدوده شی برود و رها بشه

on(rollOver): موس روی شی وارد شد

on(rollOut): موس از روی شی خارج شد

on(dragOver) : موس در حالی که روی شی کلیک شده به همان شکل از روی شی خارج و بعد وارد شود

on(dragOut): موس در حالی که روی شی کلیک شده به همان شکل از روی شی خارج شود

----------


## magnetbox.ir

آموزش onClipEvent :

این دسته از ایونت ها مخصوص سیمبل های movieClip هستند . که عبارتند از :

1-onClipEvent(load): وقتی سیبلی که ایونت براش تعریف شده لود میشه ایونت اتفاق می افته

2-onClipEvent(unload) : وقتی سیبلی که ایونت براش تعریف شده آنلود میشه ایونت اتفاق می افته

3-onClipEvent(enterFrame) : این تابع در همه جا کاربرد داره (onEnterFrame )-> یک کد رو برابر با framerate 

فایل فلش اجرا می کنه


4-onClipEvent(mouseDown) : یعنی وقتی موس روی شی کلیک بکنه و پایین نگه داشته بشه

5-onClipEvent(mouseUp): وقتی روی شی موس کلیک کرد و بعد موس رها شد این ایونت فعال میشه

6-onClipEvent(keyDown): وقتی که هر دکمه ای از روی کیبور فشار داده شد این ایونت فعال میشه

7-onClipEvent(keyUp): وقتی هر دکمه کیبور بعد از فشار داده شدن رها شد ای ایونت فعال میشه

----------


## magnetbox.ir

نحوه تعریف ایونت داخل تایم لاین :

objectName.onPress= function()
{

}

برای تعریف ایونت در تایم لاین باید ایونت رو برابر با یک تابع کنید . این شکلی بعد از اتفاق افتادن ایونت به سراغ 

تابع می رود و کد های داخش را اجرا می کند .

----------


## magnetbox.ir

نحوه نام گذاری شی ها در فلش :

دقت کنید در اکشن اسکریپت 2 شما اگر نام گذاری رو با سه علامت زیر 

1-mc_ برای موی کلیپ

2-txt_ برای textfilde ها

3-btn_ برای دکمه ها

رعایت کنید در ادیتور به سادگی به خصوصیات هر یک دسترسی دارید . یعنی 

objectName_mc
objectName_txt
objectName_btn

حتما این سه مورد رو چک کنید تا دلیل اهمیت آن رو بهتر بفهمید .

----------


## magnetbox.ir

امروز می خوام یک آموزش ساده بزارم :

فرض کنید شما می خواهید تایم لاین رو مدیریت ساده کنید .

یعنی یک انیمیشن ساده رو تایم لاین درست کردید . از فریم یک تا 100 و وقتی روی یک دکمه کلیک کردید اجرا

بشه و بعد از کلیک دوم بایستد .

کد رو روی تایم لاین می نویسم : 

stop()
var isPlay:boolean=false;

objectName.onPress = function()
{
if(isPlay)
{
isPlay=false;
stop()
}else
{
 isPlay=true;
play()
}
}

----------


## magnetbox.ir

سلام :

امروز آموزش درگ کردن شی رو می خوام آموزش بدم :

خوب فرض کنید شما یک سیمبل از نوع موی کلیپ به نام a دارید . برای این کار روی تایم لاین می نویسید :

a.onPress = function()
{
this.startDrag();
}
a.onRelease= function()
{
this.stopDrag()
}

----------


## magnetbox.ir

طریقه لود کردن xml:

اول یک شی از نوع xml  تعریف می کنید .


var xml_:XML = new XML();



بعد یک ایونت براش معین می کنید تا زمانی که لود شما تموم شد بفهمید .


xml_.onLoad = EndLoad
function endLoad(success)
{
if( success)
trace(success)
}

بعد فایل تون رو لود می کنید


xml_.loade(path);


خصوصیت ignoreWhite

اگر این خصوصیت رو براش بذارید قسمت های سفید فایل تون رو در نظر نمی گیره


xml_.ignoreWhite = true

----------


## magnetbox.ir

بردن متن به clipboeard


System.setClipboard("s");

----------


## magnetbox.ir

آموزش اجرای فایل exe در فلش

دو راه برای این وضوع و جود دارد .

1- اجرای فایل exe به صورت مستقیم
2- اجرای فایل bat که حاوی کدی است که فایل exe را اجرا می کند

کد به صورت :

fscommand("exec",name file);

نکات مهم :
1-شما برای اجرای فایل exe باید حتما اون رو داخل یک پوشه به نام fscommand قرار بدید
2- فقط خروجی exe شما این کار رو می تونه بکنه نه swf
3- در هنگام مسیر دادن نام پوشه fscommand  نباید نوشته شود

----------


## t0r1st

ممنون از همه زحمتی که کشیدی
دوست عزیز ادمه بده
عالیه
بی صبرانه منتظر ادامه آموزشهای شما هستم
با تشکر
یا علی مدد

----------

